# Custom Hem Tags



## betweenmatt (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm curious, does anyone here make their own hemtags? If so, how do you do it.

I've been tossing around the idea of offering hem tags, but would really like to keep it all in house if I could.

I've been doing research, but 99% of the results just explain the attaching of the hem tags, not the actual process of making them.

Thanks for your time


----------



## vnssnsa (Sep 6, 2015)

It's quite hard to make hem tag by your own.. Most hem tags are woven labels which means they are weaved with big machine from woven labels manufacturer.


----------



## Green Mailer (Mar 6, 2015)

Have someone produce them for you and then you can attach them.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

One source of small runs of woven tags is ebay.


----------

